# AFX-N-Scale Resin



## trekmodeler (Apr 30, 2004)

Has anyone here had problems with orders from AFX-N-Scale Resin lately? I placed an order with them in January, still have not received it. I e-mailed them first of February, got a reply that she would let me know when the order was shipping. This month, I have e-mailed them repeatedly with no response from them. Just wondering if anyone else has had problems with Monica and Wendell.


----------



## Kalcollector (Mar 26, 2005)

trekmodeler said:


> Has anyone here had problems with orders from AFX-N-Scale Resin lately? I placed an order with them in January, still have not received it. I e-mailed them first of February, got a reply that she would let me know when the order was shipping. This month, I have e-mailed them repeatedly with no response from them. Just wondering if anyone else has had problems with Monica and Wendell.


 I too have had no response to e-mails sent to AFX-N-Scale Resin. Today I went to their website and found it is down.


----------



## trekmodeler (Apr 30, 2004)

I have e-mailed them repeatedly, and no reply to ANY of my e-mails. That song "Take the money and run" keeps coming to my mind. My brother ordered from them last year, he said they are very quick to respond to e-mails inquiring about their products, and when you place an order, they take forever shipping out the product, and if you e-mail them to inquire about the order, they take forever to respond, if they even respond at all. He received the kit he ordered, the Mad Max conversion kit, which is what I ordered also. Contacted Pay Pal to let them know about Wendell and Monica, maybe something can be done. This week, I am making some calls. If anyone else has been ripped off by these crooks, please contact me and let me know, as I am working on getting my money back, and maybe I can help others also.


----------

